# Craigslist Hampton Roads VA Male, Help!



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I would be willing to pick him up and help if anyone is interested! I hate to see this poor pup rehomed to another







owner! Copy of the posting:

Hello. I don't have the home to hold this dog right now. I'm looking to get rid of him for a rehoming fee. He's a beautiful dog and very friendly. He's up to date on all his shots and he's un-altered so you can breed him if you like. I dont wanna give him up to a shelter. Give me a call at 281 748 4769 my name is Sean. 








[/img]


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

[/img] 

second picture


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Found some additional information on an earlier post:

hes 8 months old 61 pounds utd on shots ...i have a 4 year old and 2 yorkies that he luvs...he knows how to sit stay lay...hes a loving dog and also a inside dog he will lay by ur bed all night long...hes still a puppy 8 months old so who ever he goes to must have time and dedication for him...i inclosed a pic of him so please feel free to email me any questions ...and no he isnt fixed...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He sure is! Can't someone help this poor boy?


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

bump

Help this woof have a great new year!!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Such a handsome sweet looking young boy. He deserves a better home. Does VGSR know about him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Just sent them the link to this thread so hopefully they are looking at it-


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisJust sent them the link to this thread so hopefully they are looking at it-


Thank you. Maybe the owner will turn him over to a rescue. Hopefully they care more about the dog than the re homing fee.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've seen the second post and photo on Craig's List down here and emailed the person a link to VGSR suggesting they get in touch and see if VGSR can list him as a courtesy listing.

If anyone from the board is in the Hampton Roads area and looking to adopt this pup, there's an ARF Spay/Neuter clinic up the road from me where neuter is $55.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

FYI, they are asking $300 rehoming fee for this dog.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

the rehoming fee is probably why he was posted again today. So sad! I would take him in a heartbeat, but I would also be divorced! haha!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is this guy still listed?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any new information?


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

He is stilll listed you can see it here http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/973214713.html


----------

